# 2000 GT transaxle question



## Pegram_TN (Mar 15, 2013)

How do I put fluid back into the transaxle, and what do you use or recommend? 

I just bought the mower used and changed the engine oil, filters and plugs, but I can't see where the filler hole is for the transaxle. I see where to drain the transaxle on the bottom, but I do not see where to refill it.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## BigGT (Mar 2, 2013)

Pegram_TN said:


> How do I put fluid back into the transaxle, and what do you use or recommend?
> 
> I just bought the mower used and changed the engine oil, filters and plugs, but I can't see where the filler hole is for the transaxle. I see where to drain the transaxle on the bottom, but I do not see where to refill it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


There is a plug/plastic cap on the top side of the transaxle. if you know what your model number is (should be 917.xxxxxx) then go to google and search "sears parts direct" it should bring you to a sears website. type in your model number and change it to model lookup. click search. there should be somewhere on the page where you can click on the PDF of the factory manual. in it should be the type of transaxle oil. for example, mine is 20w50 but I have a much heavier duty transaxle. Hope this helps!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

BigGT said:


> There is a plug/plastic cap on the top side of the transaxle. if you know what your model number is (should be 917.xxxxxx) then go to google and search "sears parts direct" it should bring you to a sears website. type in your model number and change it to model lookup. click search. there should be somewhere on the page where you can click on the PDF of the factory manual. in it should be the type of transaxle oil. for example, mine is 20w50 but I have a much heavier duty transaxle. Hope this helps!




Yep it should still use the 20w50 hydro oil mine does, and its not a GT.


----------



## BigGT (Mar 2, 2013)

Where do YOU get your hydro oil? Sears?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

BigGT said:


> Where do YOU get your hydro oil? Sears?



I get mine at TSC here in town.


----------



## BigGT (Mar 2, 2013)

Is it good price? What brand do you get?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I prefer Castrol but any 20w50 synthetic motor oil will work.


----------



## BigGT (Mar 2, 2013)

Alright cool, I'm a penzoil guy myself


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

BigGT said:


> Alright cool, I'm a penzoil guy myself




Let us know how it turns out. You will most likely have to purge it afterwards if you change the whole thing.


----------



## Pegram_TN (Mar 15, 2013)

Mine is the geared version. 

Do I need to purge the geared version? 

I've looked from the rear of the mower and from the bottom and still do not see any place to refill it. Do I need to remove something from the top to get access to refill the transaxle? 

I appreciate your help and responses.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Pegram_TN said:


> Mine is the geared version.
> 
> Do I need to purge the geared version?
> 
> ...




No they dont need purging as far as I know. Usually they have a fill plug right on top.


----------

